# Opinions sought please, blackberry/blueberry wine.



## DavidNW (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a newbie winemaker and have only used kits so far. I'm about to start my first batch of wine made from fruit.

I'm planning to make 6 bottles of either blackberry or blueberry wine. Please have a look at the recipe in the link below and comment if you feel the recipe could be enhanced by any amendments.

Many thanks.

P.S.


Might have to use blueberries, as the season for picking blackberries is over in the UK and buying imports would be quiet expensive - which oddly is not the case with blueberries.


http://www.rivercottage.net/recipes/blackberry-wine/


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 6, 2013)

You are going to want to put a different amount of sugar in than that recipe calls for. No idea what you will require. You who want to use your hydrometer and get to about 1.090 or a bit less. I would also suggest some acid blend. You will need to measure how much for the acidity of your fruit. 

I freeze all the fruit I use, then add as little boiling water as possible to melt them. Double up on pectic enzyme. I also usually sweeten them at least some after 6 to 8 months of aging.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 6, 2013)

I would increase the blackberries to 5 are 6 lbs.
I would add sugar to get to 1.095 on your hydrometer.
I would ferment in a straining bag in a bucket and move to a second vessel when you reach 1.000 on your hydrometer, and fit with airlock.


----------

